# Possible portuguese citizenship?



## 123EasyAsABC (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

This may be far fetched but...

So basically one of my grandparents were born in Macau which used to be part of Portugal (1940's). Apparently she is eligible for Portuguese citizenship by birth (well it was way before 99 anyway). Would it be possible for her to apply for citizenship, and would me and my mum be eligible as well?

It looks like my grandparent may be eligible due to birth or association before that date?


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

I did some basic research and the position is that citizens born in Macau up to 1981 are Portuguese citizens of origin. Therefore it appears that your grandmother has Portuguese nationality, though the question might be of proof. If that is the case, then your mother can request her inscription in the Portuguese civil registry and thereafter so can you.
The proof would be obtaining birth certificates and submitting these to the Portuguese civil registry arquives. Once the birth certificate has been registered than all the other civil registry documents have also to be registered (marriages/divorces/ death of partner, children). All these documents have to be translated into Portuguese and legalised (Consular legalisation or with the Apostille of the Hague). I suggest you consult the local consular office or a legal practice to help you out. Using a consular office to process the documentation will take much longer than using a lawyer as the paperwork will go back and forth but will be cheaper.


----------



## Jessicay (Dec 7, 2021)

My dad was born in Macau, has a Portuguese passport then he died. My family doesn't find his carta de cidadao nor his passport. How can I find out his birth certificate? I went to the Embassy in Panama but they said I should find that first. That they can't search for it.

I'm sad because my dad and I planned to obtain my Portuguese citizenship and then he died suddenly. Any info will help a lot. Thank you in advance!


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

From what you posted, your dad had Portuguese citizenship, and you are also entitled to request Portuguese nationality. 
You need to gather the necessary paperwork - most birth certificates have been registered electronically - however I have no knowledge on whether births in Macau have been transcribed - best to get someone to check the national register - the person will need full name and birth date. Also useful the names of his parents as well as the locality (village / municipality) of his birth. If his records have not been transcribed, then you will have to gather this evidence in Macau itself - again you may need to employ someone there to research this for you


----------



## Jessicay (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you very, very much! I think if he had a passport it means he did all the paperwork and has the Portuguese id. I tried to get it online from the civil registry, but no answers yet!
I appreciate your time : )


----------

